# Naked betta!



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

my mad male died!


I have...scrath that...HAD ...six juvinille betta macrostoma, amazing specimen...also not cheap...I left the lid off and looked away for 3 secods...wait...scratch that...2.5. seconds...

2 days later...1 dead MALE betta on the floor...hard...balck and crisp...kill me!

none the less found this site, thought I could help others...YES keep the lid on, if you dont have a lid..WHAT ARE YOU DOING??!?! GET ONE...

If you have a lid... 

Watch your betta...all 20000 if you have them, and watch them until the lid goes back on...


peace out


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I know one breeder who had some and he was in another part of his house and heard a loud smacking sound. He went to his fish room and saw one of his macs trying to get out of his sliding glass door!!! Who knows where that fish was going!!!

Sorry bout your guy :/


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

sorry to hear! :-(
yup. one of mine jumped out during the night once... 
although i left 2" of a rim on the tank...


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

sorry. Once one of mine jumped out. When I found it, I thought it was a leaf!


----------

